
iHeartMedia Nearing Paid Streaming Service - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7517874/iheartmedia-nearing-paid-streaming-service
======
6stringmerc
Maybe I was a bit harsh on the article the iHeart media employees posted here
about how they were using tech for 'fan' reasons (counterpoint: audience
retention). Well now they're possibly going their own way. Not official yet I
suppose, but will be interesting to see if/when it develops.

